# Nice Prewar Huffman



## Rust_Trader

This thing is rad, I'm digging it!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/27187068065...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271870680652&_rdc=1


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Yes it is for a huffman that is house painted love to see what numbers this one will pull!!


----------



## rollfaster

I like it a lot. Girls super streamline maybe?


----------



## squeedals

What makes that girls Huffman worth that much? If it's the sweeping back fender, then I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay that much for such a simple design extra.......but such is the old bike hobby. 


Don


----------



## bikeyard

squeedals said:


> What makes that girls Huffman worth that much? If it's the sweeping back fender, then I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay that much for such a simple design extra.......but such is the old bike hobby.
> 
> 
> Don




Rarity


----------



## Freqman1

squeedals said:


> What makes that girls Huffman worth that much? If it's the sweeping back fender, then I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay that much for such a simple design extra.......but such is the old bike hobby.
> 
> 
> Don




You mean other than this being one of the rarest girls bikes in the hobby with one of the most beautiful frame designs of all time? Its on my watch list--sure would make a nice stable mate to my '37 SS! V/r Shawn


----------



## squeedals

Freqman1 said:


> You mean other than this being one of the rarest girls bikes in the hobby with one of the most beautiful frame designs of all time? Its on my watch list--sure would make a nice stable mate to my '37 SS! V/r Shawn




That was my question. So rarity. Hmmm.......OK. Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder. It does nothing for me. 

Don


----------



## Freqman1

Rarity is only half of the equation. Coupled with desirability is what will drive the $$ on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Guess I'm out. Just gonna watch the Big Boys play now...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hope it doesn't end up with a sex change. ....


----------



## Freqman1

That is my fear as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> That is my fear as well. V/r Shawn




Then you should buy it, and save it.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I'm guessing $3,000+ on that one.  I remember that guard selling YEARS ago for $1,000.  No clue what it's worth now.  And those fenders?  Yikes.  REALLY hope this one doesn't get chopped up, that would be sad.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Just good to see one Huffman product is actually worth something. ...who knew right?.. I jest Scott


----------



## catfish

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just good to see one Huffman product is actually worth something. ...who knew right?.. I jest Scott




Good point.


----------



## SirMike1983

squeedals said:


> What makes that girls Huffman worth that much? If it's the sweeping back fender, then I'm at a loss as to why someone would pay that much for such a simple design extra.......but such is the old bike hobby.
> 
> 
> Don




Cachet- it's a vague term roughly equating to "prestige" in collectibility, but it suits. We're usually talking a combination of rarity, condition, features/accessories, brand, and age. That "long tail" type frame with the extra rear fork is a desirable feature for collectors. Often this is people looking to add a match for a men's bike they already have. Some people look at it and say "that's the bike" in terms of filling a hole in the collection. So the value goes up.  It's a handful of high-tier collectors fighting it out for a high cachet bike. A 1970s, women's Raleigh 3-speed is just as functional, more practical, and probably in better shape, but nobody fights over those because they have no cachet.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just good to see one Huffman product is actually worth something. ...who knew right?.. I jest Scott




word of the day... myopic
look it up!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> word of the day... myopic
> look it up!



Such a big word....give me a sec


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> word of the day... myopic
> look it up!



That's like myopia right?...


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's like myopia right?...




yes, it's related.
why didn't we see you in Yosemite? couldn't find a Schwinn that would make it?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> yes, it's related.
> why didn't we see you in Yosemite? couldn't find a Schwinn that would make it?



Have to save my money for a new adventure ... next year for sure


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

37fleetwood said:


> yes, it's related.
> why didn't we see you in Yosemite? couldn't find a Schwinn that would make it?



Fyi....schwinn always makes it...why do you think there are so many left?... true survivors


----------



## Freqman1

If I had your money Ed I wouldn't think twice about it but I'm just an overworked, underpaid federal worker just trying to get by. I'll probably take a stab but deeper pockets will likely prevail. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

Well, i have to admit....from Mr.Shelby himself... it's one sexxxy girls bike. And im actually pretty ecstatic that it has exceeded your typical Schwinn B6/phantom. For a girls bike with rattle can redo paint, that's very iimpressive. If i had the dough, I'd drop $2,500 on it for Karla to save it from part out and sex change.


----------



## kingsilver

Ok, let's design the bike from bottom bracket aft exciting and different. Good. but we'll leave the front half of the bike boring and dull. Bad.


----------



## 37fleetwood

kingsilver said:


> Ok, let's design the bike from bottom bracket aft exciting and different. Good. but we'll leave the front half of the bike boring and dull. Bad.




to be fair it's always been the case that they design the boys bike and the girls bike is made to fit with it as best they can.
 so, this is the boy's version, which you have to admit is pretty spectacular.






so the girls will get some respect simply by being related to the boys which is highly prized. what has been said is also a factor, this bike is in grave peril of being hacked up and made into a boys bike. prices have been going up on these and a boys bike would command a hefty price so quite a bit could be invested into this and the perpetrator would still come out ahead. luckily being a tankless model it will be harder to pull off convincingly.
so to those considering this, remember, the front half is also special and will give you away if done wrong. another issue for this kind of operation is that the rear ends are different between these early Streamlines and the later ones. what you'd end up with if you tried to build a Super Streamline is either going to be very noticeably wrong, or a whole bunch of work. trust me I've built a couple of these, they're not so easily adapted.
so, just what is this? it's basically a transitional bike between the Safety-Streamline and what most people are more familiar with which is a Super Streamline. they're called a Super Streamline, but are more closely related to the earlier Safeties. this one appears to be a late one, it has several characteristics that are specific to 1937 while the basic bike is totally 1936. as mentioned, the chain guard is horrendously expensive and would command what the bike is at now if sold separately. the rear fender would also bring a small fortune.
it has suffered a few alterations. mainly stuff like the seat, bars, and somehow the wheels. it will be interesting to see how they made the Komet hub compatible with the 1" pitch chain.
as you might imagine, I've already heard from a dozen or so hopefuls. it will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## Freqman1

Good point Scott. Look at any girls Silverking--all bad! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims

Freqman1 said:


> Good point Scott. Look at any girls Silverking--all bad! V/r Shawn




Shawn,
I'm going to have to say "oh really?" x2 on that...first in looking back at the landmark acquisitions you made in 2014 and secondly, I'll let the pic speak for itself.
Great bike I would be a strong player on if she had original paint...any condition.
I understand the rarity, cachet, etc...with this model and I also I understand that you have to take em as they come considering, but at the end of the day and without the skills, would I want to drop the money and put her in a 2- year restoration queue only to not really be in love with the final shiny product?
Chris


----------



## kingsilver

The design throughout the silver king l137 is complete and flows well....


----------



## catfish

Three hours to go! Just under 2000.00


----------



## 37fleetwood

take that Schwinn guys! $3,350.00


----------



## catfish

37fleetwood said:


> take that Schwinn guys! $3,350.00




Yea. No schwinn guy would ever pay that much for a girls bike....


----------



## walter branche

3,350.00


----------



## slick

WOW!!!! Thats exceeding a lot of boys bikes right there. 

I hope it comes to California and gets ridden by a WOMAN!! Somebody with a girlfriend save this bike! No part outs, no sex change please.....

Im curious what original colors are under that repaint?


----------



## catfish

slick said:


> WOW!!!! Thats exceeding a lot of boys bikes right there.
> I hope it comes to California and gets ridden by a WOMAN!! Somebody with a girlfriend save this bike! No part outs, no sex change please.....




That would be nice.


----------



## rollfaster

Rare bike/ big money.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I told a few close friends I thought it would go between $3000 and $3500, guess I was in the ball park on this one.
I have to be careful, sometimes I end up unwittingly setting the price for these kind of things.


----------



## rollfaster

Yep, you nailed it!


----------



## slick

I love the fact that it doesn't have all the bells and whistles. Looks like an ordinary girls bike. No fancy lights, no tank, no fancy lobdell horizontal spring seat, no springer. Just an awesome bike. 

Its kind of like a mullet. Business in the front, party in the back. Hahaha!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

the best part, a house paint girls bike with a bunch of incorrect parts just broke $3k


----------



## rollfaster

You're right slick. The beauty of the frame does the talking.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I have a feeling that's Southern California bound


----------



## JAF/CO

scott what are the incorrect parts so I can make mine correct when I get to it







37fleetwood said:


> the best part, a house paint girls bike with a bunch of incorrect parts just broke $3k


----------



## 37fleetwood

JAF/CO said:


> scott what are the incorrect parts so I can make mine correct when I get to it




well...
if you got this one call me and we'll go over it.
if you're talking about the one in your shop hanging in the rafters, it's a completely different bike.


----------



## Freqman1

I knew I couldn't swing hard enough for this one right now but would like to know who got it. I would think the number could have easily topped $4k had this been an original paint bike. Who knows with a little Goof-Off and elbow grease we may see something amazing. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

and people thought Marty was crazy when he paid $4k for his original paint men's 38 a few years back. funny how things change.


----------



## catfish

37fleetwood said:


> and people thought Marty was crazy when he paid $4k for his original paint men's 38 a few years back. funny how things change.




I didn't think it was funny. I thought someone was stepping up, and willing pay what the bike was worth. What I thought was funny, was that a bunch of people had a chance to buy the bike for $1000. six months before the auction. But they all thought the seller was out of his mind.....


----------

